# $2.80 dollar sleepy eye the good, the bad, and the ugly



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

alright guys, all of us kno bout the "5 dollar sleepy eye deal", no one has done it yet, until today. yes yes, your very own drift240sxdrag has pulled it off. and here is how he made history:

the first time i read about it i immedialty posted it in a thread for all you guys to see, we all thought it was nice and no one actually ever did it, so after awhile i went into my car, and pulled the switch out, i saw the green wire, and i knew how to do it. well yesturday i went off and bought me a toggle switch for 2.80, (cheapest one i could get) so after buying it i found some cable wire, and spliced it onto the toggle, and i was ready to install it into my car. 

The next day (July 23)

so today i popped oepn the switch and saw the green wire, all the wires are held together by some electrical tape so i removed that so i could access the green wire with more ease. NOTE: ( pulling the button off gives you VERY little room to work with, i maybe had 2 inches of wire to work with  , you need small hands to work with this and a lot of patience, which i dont have  )so i cut the wire and then spliced the one nearest to the button first, i then cut the second wire but i fucked up. "FUCK" was the exact words i uttered, i gave the green wire a lil yank and to my luck a lil more came out so i spliced that and i was ready to go.

Testing it out:

so pressed the button (lgihts went up as usual) i turned off my toggle, and pressed the button. (lights went down  ) i tried this out like 20 times, before i go really pissed and i was about to just take out my toggle and splice the green wires back togehter,(i live in Texas and was doing this at about 12 o'clock where it is pretty damn hot) but i really wanted those sleepy eyes, so i went inside, grabbed a drink, came back out and kept on trying, after awhile i was like fuck this shit imma kill that guy who made that post on a differant forums, then i had an idea, i pressed button (lights went up) pressed the toggle ON, then pressed the button again, the lgiths went down, then i pressed off lights stopped, i was like FOOK YEA, but then i heard some noise sounded like the motors in the lights were doing something, then they went down again  . so i tried it again same way, and they stayed, i went out of my car, and i looked, i was like FOOK YEA! then i went back in and kept on trying it. it works now

Some Problems:

i dunno wut it is, but sometimes if i move the toggle around or something to that effect i guess it activates the toggle or the wires in some way that the lights will go back down. does anyone have an sugestions from me. perferiably esyip cuz i think he's a smart guy and maybe would kno something bout it. but everyone give me some feedback cuz i dunno wut is wrong with it but if i do something the light go back down even if its on the off side.

well that was the $5 dollar sleepy eye for ya, you get wut u pay for i guess  

hopefully my dad doesn't care that i did this, hopefully he doesn't whoop my ass


----------



## JayLew (Sep 15, 2002)

So......are you going to post some pics?


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

lol... i was asking for some help, shit u guys are pushy  
yes infact i'm uploading pics as of this moment so hold ur horses


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

THIS THREAD IS USELESS WITHOUT PICTURES! 








































well here you go then  











and another 









here is a pic of my toggle switch, looks ghetto but it gets the job done 










don't make fun of my 240, yes its stock, yes it has hubcaps, yes it needs to be lowered (so high that it looks like i can go off roading yes yes i heard it all  )


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

AND I WAS THE FIRST ONE TO SEE THE PIX!!!!!! WOOHOO!!!!!!

THAT IS FRIGGIN SICK!!!!! i think ima do it behind my dad's back 



drift240sxdrag said:


> *hopefully my dad doesn't care that i did this, hopefully he doesn't whoop my ass  *


my words exactly...


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

lol  plz papa i'll be good


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

i bet that you're problem with the toggle switch lies in the way it is mounted. i bet that the wires get crimped or disconnected a little bit becuz of that. it's just kinda chilling there, hanging out. you should probably mount it properly  just an idea tho. hehe.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

aw well it works now or i think it does


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

muah hahahahahaha....i too just completed the sleepy eye toggle switch thing. it was free for me tho  i had all the supplies already. but anywho, mine works perfect and worked on the first try, altho it took me a couple tries to time the toggle switch flipping to stop the lights from going down. yippee, go me!


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

yea, it takes a fast hand, that i don't have  
but it does look tight as night  

but no one cares bout u 93blackSER

cuz i'm the first. muahahha

"wut does it take to be number one?two is not a winner and 3 no one rembers"    


wait a second.... u already ahd the supplies... so were u watiing for someone else to do it to make sure it works =/ wut if it didn't gah! u guys used me  

hahah good thing it worked huh


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

hahahahahha i'll be number 3.. guess nobody will remember


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

number 3 heheheh  

u guys think it would look better if i got the lights a lil lower? or are they just fine?


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2003)

Looks ghetto....


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

theedge said:


> *Looks ghetto....  *


are you on crack??


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

theedge said:


> *Looks ghetto....  *


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2003)

drift240sxdrag said:


> *   *


Its a wire and switch hanging out... its ghetto


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

bump!!!!!  but u gotta admit..the sleepy eyes itself is simply *DROOL*


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

ghetto, but gets the job done


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

at least his switch is somewhat mounted. he did it the hard way tho. i dropped the 6 screws out of the lower dash panel and disconnected the button from the wiring harness and pulled the wiring harness down for easy access. i have yet to hook it all back up the right way. i'm going to mount the switch by the button for the factory alarm system. it'll look nice and wont be highly visible.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

yea doing it the way i did it was very ghetto and very hard, bout 2 inches of work space, a steering wheel in ur way, splicing was a bitch. and it looks ghetto just standing there, yea i was thining bout taking the dash out too, but i was like, "if i get screwed then imma get my ass whooped" so i decided to just do it the way i did which was kindof hard but oh well its done now, hopefully i did an alright job of splicing, cuz i don't wanna get back in there


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

that always sucks, having someone look in on your car. that's why you need to BUY YOUR OWN DAMN CAR! and if your dad wont let you put a little switch in it for sleepy eyes, then how you supposed to mod it at all?


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

i showed him last night, he just laughed at me and thought it was gay , he doesn't want me to mod my car cuz he thinks it will be useless since its old. he wants me to drive a corolla type s


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

maybe if he buys it for ya, sure! they dont look that bad, but it's that FF set-up that sucks.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

my bro is driving it right now, he's says after my bro graduates from college i get the rolla type s  , i would rather have a 98 S14 kouki


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

there is one for sale in my local autotader. it's an automatic tho. $10,999 i think it is.


----------



## DRIFTER-J (Feb 28, 2003)

Im happy some 1 has brains good job I like ur car but it needs the Type X body kit then it will have pimp factor


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

the kouki body is EXPENSIVE..the kouki 180sx are rather rare in japan so ppl in japan are looking for them as well..which leaves all of us in the US with almost none kouki body pieces... getting an after-market body kit will be about the same price..

anyways, the sleepy eye looks sick!!!!!


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

i just want a front bumper, since i got a lil cut in mine  

i'm not really into body kits, next thing imma do is get some clear corners, tint my windows, and some new halogens headlights. then i'll try to save up for my bumper, then maybe an RB20DET since they are real cheap, OR my favorite...hydrolics


----------



## intrepid (Jun 25, 2003)

option video 15(i think?) tells you how to do it properly, while ur way works, it looks pretty dodgy, haha. better than paying bulk coin for that headlight controller though, what a rip.


----------



## Sil-8zero (Sep 8, 2003)

heh heh a 240 with down syndrome...but really it doesnt look bad maybe its just the paint that looks bright..and mine is the exact same except its red,driftdrag.


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

looks like it was done by a retard. joking  looks pretty good.


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

i have a sleepy eye going on too, but thats just because the previous owner fucked up the bumper or something.


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

kaptainkrollio said:


> i have a sleepy eye going on too, but thats just because the previous owner fucked up the bumper or something.


everytime i see this "sleepy eye" on a car, it looks like the headlights broke...IMO it looks stupid. but if you like it, then more power to you.


----------



## FadedKM83 (Jan 27, 2003)

Coco said:


> everytime i see this "sleepy eye" on a car, it looks like the headlights broke...


i agree


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

im not too much for it, but for $2.80 drift's looks pretty nice


----------



## 180SX-X (Sep 21, 2003)

dope!, 2 bad i cant do it 2 mine...i noe! ill do it 2 my friends behind his back 2 confuse him!!! he hates sleepy eye, too. ahahahaha...put the switch where he cant find it so it stays like that!!!hahaha!1!


----------



## Converted (May 28, 2003)

Looks really nice. Your car is super clean too  Ill have to look into this "5 dolla sleepy eye"...

-Jake


----------

